# Swai fish



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

I bought some swai fillets , never had it but can?t be worse than salmon . 
Looking for recipes 
3...2....1 share !


----------



## xerosaburu (Mar 18, 2018)

I didn't know what they were, but after googling I found an article which would make me nervous about eating them.

https://draxe.com/swai-fish/


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 19, 2018)

I got some I will send you for free!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Do not use Swai fish and switch to fresh rock fish/sole instead. If fresh fish is not easily available, switch to frozen mahi mahi, salmon, sole etc. These fishes are not as mushy as swai.


----------



## Redzone (Sep 10, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> I got some I will send you for free!



Can you send me too? Thank you


----------

